# Purchase Price For 29frls (bunks)



## sportsfen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi there Fellow Outbackers. We are currently in the negotiating part of Purchasing a New 2005 29FRLS (Bunk Model). The List price appears to Be $32,465, and they are discounting that to $24,686, with a total discount of $7,779. Does this seem like a good deal, or does anybody have any comparable figures? I live in Utah and am excited to join the Outback Family, just don't want to get ripped off of Course!! Any Advice would Help...Thanks!!!


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Sportsfen,
I think you mean the 29FBHS, that is the bunkhouse model. I have an '05 28FRLS and paid around $24,500 so your quote is in line with that. Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

I just purchased a 29FBH-S and I guess it depends if you have a trade or not. The best straight sell price I got was $22,000. Unfortunately I couldn't sell my 04 toy hauler and had a trade so I ended up paying $25,000. But they gave me a good trade in price and threw in all hitch expenses free of charge which included a slider hitch and a king pin stabilizer.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks to be right about 25% off the list and would considered a good price by most. Although others are sometimes able to negotiate further off the list price, but usually not by much more for a new current model year rig. Racechasers quote of $22,000 is very exceptional at 32% off and quite unusual.

Good Luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Appears that Lakeshore RV in MI has it mislabeled as a 28FRLS but the price is $22,952. Given your location the price you have is right in line.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Consider the average dealer markup to be btwn 25 and 33%.... as indicated, 25% off MSRP is considered a "fair" price for both retailer profit and consumer purchase price.... saw one on rvtraderonline in MA for $24,300 and if you are not opposed to buying a new 2004 I believe they were somewhere just about $21,000.... without trades I think.... just my two cents of course....


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

Use this site for leverage. They advertise minimal markup. Also, ask for the option price list.

http://www.rvdirect.com/

This is what I used to help decide on what might be the best price.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea, that's a good price. I think you mean the 29fbhs don't you? I'll tell you who got ripped off, I did, I paid $32,000 for mine.


----------



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Looks to be right about 25% off the list and would considered a good price by most. Although others are sometimes able to negotiate further off the list price, but usually not by much more for a new current model year rig. Racechasers quote of $22,000 is very exceptional at 32% off and quite unusual.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


I went to Madison RV in Madison, AL and we told him we'd consider 22K. They came back with 25K and we told them we'd think about it. Researched and found the magic algorithm and figured we were being fair at 22K and called them back and said so. Manager called and accepted the 22K if we could do it by this Thursday. Emailed them no thanks because I couldn't have a hitch installed that quick and really (didn't tell him) wasn't going to be held hostage that way.

Of course, their list was 28K, so once you do the math...

28000/1.35 = 20740 (what I've seen many say is dealer price).
Then add 10-15% (I chose 10%).
20740*10% = 22814.

I offered 22 and they accepted.

The more I think about it, apparently we are getting an amazing deal.

Sure hope that once we're ready, they'll still take that deal.

Chappy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang. What's the list for the 31RQS. It sounds like my $20.3k deal is pretty good.


----------



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Dang. What's the list for the 31RQS. It sounds like my $20.3k deal is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is good. I'd drive to Michigan for 2K savings.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Our 05 29fbhs had a list of 34,500 I got it for 22,900 with a gooseneck adapter thrown in for that price.


----------

